# More Ashes to Ashes: Telegraph Writer Neil Tweedie Goes '80s like Margie Thatcher at Wheel of urQ



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

By now you likely know of _Ashes to Ashes_, the new series from the BBC set in 1980's London and co-starring a blister-fendered ur Quattro. Having hit the airwaves with a pilot this week, the show is all about the PR and part of that is a cool piece by the Telegraph.co.uk. Writer Neil Tweedie tries his hand at the wheel of the 80s era Q-car in ought-era London stop-and-go. 
More here..
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/por...53100


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

More car, less people.


----------

